# various questions



## aurora (Jun 24, 2009)

1- How do you arrange the "xterm" (under any window manager, e.g. wmaker) such that you can get/copy its output and then paste it into another application (e.g. into a textbox in Firefox)? Here, the output I'm talking about is the output which has already been printed i.e. at a time when I haven't (or have forgotten to) set any action such as "*command | tee FILE*" or the "*script*" beforehand. I must just be able to copy and paste the xterm output anytime into any other application (just like you can do it in MAC OS X, Linux and Windows)

2- How do you copy and paste all the text inside a file opened in *vi*, into another application. I have tried the "y" command in *vi*, but that seems to copy only one or two lines and when I switch to another app such as Firefox and right-click the mouse, the "paste" option in context menu isn't active. How to do that?

3- Lastly, both in 6.4 & 7.2-Release, during the installation I could not see my countries (Turkey) Keyboard layout (I had to choose US Keyboard) My keyboard is turkish type and I wonder if there are any turkish keyboard configuration files on the Internet (Installation CD's seemingly don't contain that)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

1) Xterm uses 'oldschool' select/copy/paste. Select with the left mouse button; paste with the middle. Installing x11/rxvt might be helpfull. You can of course also use gnome-terminal (GNOME), Terminal (XFCE) or Konsole (KDE).

2) adding a number before y will let you enter the number of lines, i.e. 12y will yank 12 lines. The y(ank) option only works inside vi(m). You cannot use it to copy/past to other applications. Perhaps installing editor/vim with the WITH_GTK2 option is an idea. That will install a GTK2 GUI for vim (VI iMproved). 

3) Don't know about that one.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

Please try to avoid asking totally different questions in one single post! It makes the forums very difficult to organise. Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2009)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> 3- Lastly, both in 6.4 & 7.2-Release, during the installation I could not see my countries (Turkey) Keyboard layout (I had to choose US Keyboard) My keyboard is turkish type and I wonder if there are any turkish keyboard configuration files on the Internet (Installation CD's seemingly don't contain that)



There aren't for base system.

Install xorg with some Window Manager or Graphical environment and configure it.

use this app (in console): setxkbmap


----------



## aurora (Jun 24, 2009)

1- Selecting with the left button (for copying) and pressing the mouse middle button (for pasting) has worked. That's ok now.
2- I have easily installed vim as a package and it's got the built-in copy-paste functionality. That's alright.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Please try to avoid asking totally different questions in one single post! It makes the forums very difficult to organize. Thanks.



Oh I couldn't really think in terms of that; just had these  problems bothering me for the last several days and wanted to ask them as soon as possible so I collected them together in one place. Asking them as separate posts might cause looking too crowded in that case, perhaps. There was some uncertainty involved.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> On the unavailability of Turkish keyboard layout:
> 
> There aren't for base system.
> 
> ...



That's surprising as there's more than 100 million turkish speaking people in and around Turkey. But, that might be also because too few IT-people in Turkey use FreeBSD or similar BSD OSes. 

Well I could and will configure it in my own machine using Xorg config or setxkbmp, but I'd  still like to see the Turkish keyboard layout included in the future releases of FreeBSD. Is there anything I can do for that? What would you do in this case
(sending an e-mail to freebsd project, or something else?)

Thanks.


----------



## blah (Jun 24, 2009)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> 1- How do you arrange the "xterm" (under any window manager, e.g. wmaker) such that you can get/copy its output and then paste it into another application (e.g. into a textbox in Firefox)? Here, the output I'm talking about is the output which has already been printed i.e. at a time when I haven't (or have forgotten to) set any action such as "*command | tee FILE*" or the "*script*" beforehand. I must just be able to copy and paste the xterm output anytime into any other application (just like you can do it in MAC OS X, Linux and Windows)


You can set *XTerm.vt100.selectToClipboard* to *true* in your X resources (usually ~/.Xdefaults or ~/.Xresources, sometimes xrdb(1)). Then your selection goes straight to Clipboard and you can paste it using context menu in Firefox. You can switch this setting at runtime: Ctrl + MiddleClick -> Select to Clipboard.


----------



## lme@ (Jun 25, 2009)

@2) You can use vim with "set clipboard=unnamed", so everytime you yank something, it is available in X's clipboard and you can paste it to e.g. Firefox.


----------

